# Had a long conversation with a girl



## jangle1 (Jan 11, 2011)

Most guys are intimidated by talking with attractive women. I was able to a have several hour long conversation with a girl I rate around 10/10 on the hotness scale. Kept eye contact most of the time, really got to know her, felt like I made a decent connection with her. 

The nice thing is we didn't have any awkward silences, I feel like my confidence is such that I can talk with pretty much anyone now without feeling intimidated.

My SA now seems to be limited to only performance situations like speeches.

I did this unmedicated btw.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

"my sa now seems" what bc of talking to a hot girl ?
there must be something else for your triumph ?


----------



## jangle1 (Jan 11, 2011)

No, just being able to talk without anxiety, quite a freedom.


and don't be a douche.


----------



## Coastal (Aug 5, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

That's the way!!!

Well done


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

forex said:


> "my sa now seems" what bc of talking to a hot girl ?
> there must be something else for your triumph ?


Uh, you do know that people with SA have a harder time talking to people right? Especially the opposite sex you're attracted is harder even for people without SA. Give the guy some credit. Seriously.


----------



## CefaliK (Oct 28, 2011)

Good job man. I need to work on my women talking abilities.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

jangle1 said:


> No, just being able to talk without anxiety, quite a freedom.
> 
> and don't be a douche.


:b sorry didn't mean to be rude,


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

MidnightBlu said:


> Uh, you do know that people with SA have a harder time talking to people right? Especially the opposite sex you're attracted is harder even for people without SA. Give the guy some credit. Seriously.


i know got the problem myself , i just hoped on 
some more info about how he managed to do that
nothing more, wasn't my intention to be mean.


----------

